# Rhinestone letters



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a lot of heat transfer rhinestone letters, but from time to time i make a mistake & spell the name wrong..
Is there anyway to fix this?

On the shirt i attached pix of, the name was supposed to be spelled Nayla & I have Nyala.. is there a quick fix to this other than re-doing the entire shirt?

Also, Does anyone know where I can get a different variety of styles of heat transfer rhinestone lettering?
mocha


----------



## Bling Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

I do that a lot when I do the image in reverse. I haven't come up w/anything brilliant other than cutting the letter you need to replace and paste it on the garment. Make sure it's lined up w/the other letters then you can iron on your design. Hope that helps!


----------

